# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Classification Request

## PT Tagus

How would you classify me? Thanks in advance!  :Good Job: 
















younger, maybe 22-23 years old.

----------


## Joey37

Mediterranean. You kind of resemble my stepfather, who is Italian.

----------


## Carlos

^^

It seems a bit English. I have a very particular vision, of course. Also an air as well as the center of Spain.

----------


## TardisBlue

I think that on most pics, you could pass in France, including in more Northern parts. In fact, on your last pic, you slightly remind me of my maternal uncle, who was NE French, though your skin is fairer than his. He had olivish skin and tanned like crazy when he exposed himself in the sun!

----------


## Carlos

^^
By Manchego could also happen.

----------


## paul333

Transylvanian..similar to Frankensteins first botched attempt.

----------


## Carlos

^^

No man. It has a very nice look, sure it could be very successful.

----------


## Salento

imo At first glance, you resemble a younger version of Devin Nunes (US Rep. for California ...), 3/4 Portuguese descent.

----------


## Angela

You look very Iberian to me, not Italian at all. There's overlap between the two areas, but not in your case, imo. 

Good catch, Salento. :)

----------


## Coriolan

I'd also say Iberian, with Atlantic traits that also show up in parts of western England, Wales and Ireland. So more likely Northwest Spain or Portugal rather than Mediterranean coast.

----------


## Carlos

Ignoring the ornaments reminds me of this type of men.

----------


## PT Tagus

> Transylvanian..similar to Frankensteins first botched attempt.


now, I look alike Transylvanian.



:80:

----------


## Carlos

I think that if science had advanced enough I could have been the son of these two men.

----------


## ToBeOrNotToBe

Dominant phenotypes expressed here are of the West Alpinid and Atlanto-Mediterranid types (i.e. an intermediate). Best fit is in Northern Iberia, by the Bay of Biscay. Bulgaria is also a good fit.

As you are broadly Alpinid + Mediterranid, you can fit across all of Southern Europe and particularly in the transitional zone between Southern and Central Europe (so about an imaginary line drawn from Galicia to Crimea). You do not pass too well in the areas considered more traditionally Central European (e.g. Germany, Poland, Czechia etc.), and certainly not in Northern Europe proper where you would immediately be seen as foreign.

----------


## PT Tagus

> Dominant phenotypes expressed here are of the West Alpinid and Atlanto-Mediterranid types (i.e. an intermediate). Best fit is in Northern Iberia, by the Bay of Biscay. Bulgaria is also a good fit.
> 
> As you are broadly Alpinid + Mediterranid, you can fit across all of Southern Europe and particularly in the transitional zone between Southern and Central Europe (so about an imaginary line drawn from Galicia to Crimea). You do not pass too well in the areas considered more traditionally Central European (e.g. Germany, Poland, Czechia etc.), and certainly not in Northern Europe proper where you would immediately be seen as foreign.


Would I be seen as foreign in western England, Wales and Ireland?

----------


## Coriolan

> Would I be seen as foreign in western England, Wales and Ireland?


Hard to say. Probably, but some people might think of you as a local in some places, especially in big cities like Manchester or Liverpool.

----------


## PT Tagus

> Hard to say. Probably, but some people might think of you as a local in some places, especially in big cities like Manchester or Liverpool.


Maybe, I'm too much WOG for pass in those regions.  :Haha:

----------


## Angela

It's not a question of pigmentation. There are plenty of people in the British Isles who have your coloring, even if they're not all that common. It's a question of features. 

Aidan Turner


Kit Harington


Also, I know you're relatively new to the forum, so I'll let it slide, but we don't permit derogatory marks about different ethnicities.

----------


## Govan

The nose is very, very Portuguese.

The rest could be equally Iberian, French, British...

----------


## PT Tagus

Angela

I apologise for the inconvenience.

----------


## Yetos

Northern admixture into mediterrenean,

Portoguese is a possible clasification,


Although you could pass all over Mediterrenean Europe.

----------


## TardisBlue

> It's not a question of pigmentation. There are plenty of people in the British Isles who have your coloring, even if they're not all that common. It's a question of features. 
> 
> Aidan Turner - Kit Harington


yesss, it's the Black Irish type (though it's misleading since you can also find that type among Brits and Welsh people, i.e. Harington and Turner).*
* Edit: Turner is actually Irish.

"The term is commonly used to describe people of Irish origin who have dark features, black hair, a dark complexion and dark eyes."

Other examples:

Irish actor Colin Farrell: 
Attachment 10799

Welsh actress Catherine Zeta Jones:
Attachment 10800

----------


## PT Tagus

Anyone else?  :Smile:

----------


## Duarte

Hello PT Tagus.
You are a handsome young Iberian. It has a well-shaped beard, typical of Europeans, which gives you a special charm with the well shaved hairs. His short brown hair matches very well with his well-trimmed beard. In addition you have the one of most rarest color of eyes in the world, the amber, called in Brazil "wolf eyes". You are a good-looking young man who would fit well in any place in Europe you choose to live or visit. 
Congratulations and greetings. :)

----------


## Ygorcs

In my opinion, _very_ Portuguese indeed (not just Iberian, Portuguese! lol). But I can see why someone above thought there were some tiny hints of "British" looks somewhere. You could also easily pass as as a White Brazilian, nobody would bat an eye thinking you're foreign (the reasons are so obvious that do not need to be explained here).  :Wink:

----------


## Blanco

You look South European. Ofc Iberia is your best fit (not surprising) can also pass in Southern France, Northern Italy, Britain also but rather atypically.

----------


## PT Tagus

one more pic :)

----------


## Carlos

Very manchego.

----------


## PT Tagus



----------


## PT Tagus

more opinions...anyone else?

----------


## Joey37

Mediterranean. Maybe some South Slavic, you've got a Vlade Divac vibe going.

----------


## calf

Balkan type

Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk

----------

